# ceiling fan downrod extension installation



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a 52" hampton bay ceiling fan, and I'd like to install it in my vaulted ceiling...
lemme start with, i bought one of those blue heavy duty boxes and used the two nails and drove it into the ceiling beam...
is that going to be enough to hold a fan? it says 35 lbs weight capacity and the fan is 34 lbs, but when i give it a little tug, it kinds bends, i dont think thats going to help with fan wobble?
second, how do i install the downrod, for some reason, either the Fantec extension kit is missing some useful in-depth instructions and screws or am I just looking into it to much?
on some other forum i read a ton on wiring splices w/ butt connectors inside the extension rod and never got a true answer, but thats the least of my problems, i just dont want to install the fan and have it wobble and tear out my new ceiling.
I still have access to the open ceiling, so i'm wondering if i should just go out and buy a new fan box with the 24" bracing arms, or am i being overreactive... thanks
-smallz


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Where to start....

You need a box that is made especially for a fan, first of all. Heavy Duty, doesn't mean Fan Duty...two nails driven in one direction into anything, even a joist, isn't enough for fan installation IMHO.

The downrod didn't come with a little half ball to hang it by? If not, you are probably missing peices. However, Hampton Bay is less than helpful with instructions on their website, and without them, of course, I can't be sure. If you do have the half ball, the rod should have a roll pin in one end of it and it fits into the slot on the flat side of the ball after putting the downrod through the center.

You shouldn't make your splices inside the extension rod. Splices go in the box (after you get the correct box installed  )


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

You need a box that is fan rated. There are several types so you will need to purchase one that fits your situation. Ones with the adjustable support arms are good.
There should be a down rod bracket that mounts to the fan box. Then the ball mount with downrod attached and pinned sets into the bracket. the canopy then screws to the outer rim of the down rod bracket. see if these instructions for an emerson fan help with understanding how the downrod gets installed.......
http://www.emersonfans.com/manuals/builderplus50.pdf

Stubbie


----------



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

*done and done*

well not exactly done, tons more compounding to finish the ceiling.. but there is a pretty rod haning there with the wires in it..., i used a different box and its secured now, as far as wiring, i think i'll pull it back through into the fan head and splice it there and in the ceiling... thanks for the help


----------

